# My 2007 Snow goose pics and videos



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

couple of the videos
















Heres some of the pics in an album on imagestation.

http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=2093999295

Was a good time. Weather really hosed us on a couple weekends but the week day hunts turned out great.

These were all in Nebraska in the rainwater basin areas where you can only hunt Wed, Thurs, Sat, and Sun.

Enjoy everyone and let me know what your fav video and pic is.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ty, did you hunt the same corn field day in day out or were you mobile. I just couldnt imagine picking up and putting out a spread for 4 weeks straight-

I dont know if the first video caught me off guard or scared me a little- It sounded like you were telling your soldiers to open fire on a charging enemy!


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Love those blue skies!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

USSapper said:


> Ty, did you hunt the same corn field day in day out or were you mobile. I just couldnt imagine picking up and putting out a spread for 4 weeks straight-
> 
> I dont know if the first video caught me off guard or scared me a little- It sounded like you were telling your soldiers to open fire on a charging enemy!


HAHA, 
well my guys said they couldnt hear me. There was about a 25+ mile wind so I let em know loud and clear. :beer:

I hunted the same field. I did pick it up when I would leave but man that sure got old fast. Hard work but worth it in the end. :sniper:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

"KILL EM!!!!!" :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

how many did u get when you said KIIIILLL EMMMM


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

looked like one to me someone got jumpy called the shoot to early :withstupid:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

7 died.

In case you guys didnt know snows dont land often. :lol:

Also if you kill 5 birds out of a flock thats not bad at all. I didnt use any zoom and birds always look higher than real life.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Nice! I love watching a flock tornado down from the stratusphere. I gotta say that "KILL EM!" was my favorite part.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

that's good stuff :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

ah Im sorry Ty, I had to watch that not once but two more times just now


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I can't believe no one has given you crap for getting $h!t on so I guess I'll be the first, haha. 
Can't get enough of them videos, that's for sure! It just puts me in my blind w/o a care in the world! Nice work. :wink:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

:sniper:


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

gotta love it!!! :beer:


----------

